# Airing dirty laundry



## modgirl

I think it's fair to say that people in the States tend to launder their clothing a lot more frequently than elsewhere in the world.

This may sound like an odd question, but I'm curious.  In general, how many days will you wear a dress or a shirt and trousers before you launder them?  How long will the bed sheets stay on your bed before you wash them?



(Obviously, personal habit may play a large role in the answer, but perhaps there will be some general consensus)


----------



## Everness

modgirl said:
			
		

> In general, how many days will you wear trousers before you launder them?



Are you telling me that pants need to be washed? Next thing someone is going to say that underwear should be laundered...


----------



## modgirl

Everness said:
			
		

> Are you telling me that pants need to be washed? Next thing someone is going to say that underwear should be laundered...


 
Will you kindly step over here with your white trousers on? I just want to whisper something in your ear. I'll try to be very careful while I'm holding my glass filled with red wine in one hand and an overflowing bowl of a hot fudge sundae in the other.


----------



## Benjy

modgirl said:
			
		

> I think it's fair to say that people in the States tend to launder their clothing a lot more frequently than elsewhere in the world.



lol. all those poor folks out in yonder world, without the modern comforts found in the us, such as a washing machine.


----------



## Everness

modgirl said:
			
		

> Will you kindly step over here with your white trousers on? I just want to whisper something in your ear. I'll try to be very careful while I'm holding my glass filled with red wine in one hand and an overflowing bowl of a hot fudge sundae in the other.



I had to seriously edit my thoughts before responding. My hunch is that my answer --or lack of it-- will keep this thread and my virtual persona alive.


----------



## modgirl

Benjy said:
			
		

> lol. all those poor folks out in yonder world, without the modern comforts found in the us, such as a washing machine.


 
What an odd response!  I've washed my clothes in machines in many countries, both in private homes and laundromats.

My question was about *frequency*.


----------



## modgirl

Everness said:
			
		

> I had to seriously edit my thoughts before responding.


 
Indeed!  I was testing your willpower, you know.


----------



## Benjy

modgirl said:
			
		

> What an odd response!  I've washed my clothes in machines in many countries, both in private homes and laundromats.
> 
> My question was about *frequency*.



i was being silly. it just seemed odd that you would think that there would be large discrepencies between the frequency of washing clothes between nations where the population in general has access to washing machines. the implication seems to be that people are dirtier (by choice) outside of the us.

i personally wash all my stuff after wearing it once or twice. underware of course gets washed everytime i wear it.


----------



## modgirl

Benjy said:
			
		

> it just seemed odd that you would think that there would be large discrepencies between the frequency of washing clothes between nations where the population in general has access to washing machines. the implication seems to be that people are dirtier (by choice) outside of the us.


 
Oh, not at all. I was going to say something after more responses, but I'll go ahead now.

Most people I know in the US will wear something for a half a day or a full day, then immediately throw it into the laundry, even if it really isn't dirty. We tend to create an enormous amount of work for ourselves for no reason. However, I've noticed that people in Europe tend to wash their clothing less often, which is why their clothing frequently is in better shape than ours (or they just have to buy clothing less often). When I travel and generally don't have access to frequent washings, I'll wear dresses or slacks for several days in a row (and, like you, underwear is changed daily, however).

Part of the reason I asked the question was prompted by a comment. Some older friends of mine (retired) recently returned from about a three-week tour of Europe. Apparently one man on the trip had brought five identical black turtleneck shirts. And, he made that announcement to the group so they wouldn't think he was wearing the same clothing everyday! I thought it was odd day that he 1) would be so concerned about what everyone else thought, and 2) would find it necessary to automatically change into new clothes every day. 

As a result of several of my own trips, I am learning to only throw my clothes in the laundry when they really do need cleaning. Sometimes, I might only wear something once, yet if it gets dirty, I'll wash it. Yet, with slacks under which I wear underwear, I may wear them several times before washing them, if I haven't perspired or somehow gotten them dirty.

My point is that I think that the Europeans have a smarter attitude when it comes to laundry. If it's dirty, of course you wash it. If it's not dirty, why throw it in the laundry?

I was always taught to change the sheets on my bed once a week.  However, I shower every night before I go to bed.  It seems to me that after a week, they can't be that dirty, so now I wash them about every 1.5 to 2 weeks.


----------



## Vanda

Well, actually, things change a lot whether a person has a washing machine or not, works outside home, lives in big cities or small towns, has a maid to do the housework or not, so I'll try to go _average._
Bed sheets and bathe towels - at least once a week.
Underwear-everyday 
Trousers - (ok let's not mention high summer) more or less twice a week
Dresses, blouses - 3 times a week.

Anyway, it depends if it's summer or winter, if the place where the person lives is hot or cold (being a continent we have people living at and close to equator and people living under the Capricorn Tropic), and of course, of individual habits. Of course, everywhere there's an Everness  . lol


----------



## cuchuflete

When I've been in the company of government officials and especially political operatives, I wash clothing regardless of the amount of time I've worn it.  Otherwise, I wash things when they need washing.   
When I've lived in other countries, I found that people laundered clothing when it was necessary.  In the US many people do it just to waste electricity and water.  The cleaning of the clothing is a circumstancial effect.


----------



## BasedowLives

if it smells bad, wash it.

if not, then it's good to go.

so basically, pants can last a long time, shirts can be worn maybe twice.  usually 1 time per week/week and a half.  i have to pay almost 2.00 just to be able to use the washer/dryer.


----------



## modgirl

BasedowLives said:
			
		

> i have to pay almost 2.00 just to be able to use the washer/dryer.


 
Is that in a dorm or a laundromat?  I don't recall exactly what it was, but I think it's at least twice that expensive in the London laundromats where I washed my clothes.


----------



## Kräuter_Fee

I would answer your question but I have no clue... I wear underwear and t-shirts only once, then I wash it. The rest... it depends, I try not to wash delicate clothes too often, it also depends on the body contact there is. Jackets and pullovers don't need to be washed too often, but t-shirts too. For trousers it's the same thing, I can wear them three times before I wash them. 

I change bed sheets and towels once a week.


----------



## BasedowLives

modgirl said:
			
		

> Is that in a dorm or a laundromat? I don't recall exactly what it was, but I think it's at least twice that expensive in the London laundromats where I washed my clothes.



it's in my apartment 

dorms are 50 cents cheaper


----------



## modgirl

BasedowLives said:
			
		

> it's in my apartment
> 
> dorms are 50 cents cheaper


 
Well, it could be worse.  It could be a downpour when you have to trudge several blocks on laundry day!


----------



## Phryne

modgirl said:
			
		

> Well, it could be worse.  It could be a downpour when you have to trudge several blocks on laundry day!


Did I hear my name? 

_laundry day_: Two or three hours wasted fighting with other "neighbors" for really expensive machines that are located six blocks away from my apartment.  (I spend about $15 dollars for every laundry day, which occurs every other week)

My cultural input: I can't talk for the rest of the world, but I don't see Americans washing any more often than Argies do. Could wasting water be culturally related to the Americas, where plentiful rivers abound?


----------



## Kräuter_Fee

Phryne said:
			
		

> Could wasting water be culturally related to the Americas, where plentiful rivers abound?


 
Could be, but I don't know. In Spain we don't have much water and people wash and clean very often. Actually Spain is said to be one of the cleanest countries when compared to the rest of Europe... so I don't know if it has anything to do with abundance of resources.


----------



## modgirl

Phryne said:
			
		

> Did I hear my name?


 
Cute!



> laundry day: Two or three hours wasted fighting with other "neighbors" for really expensive machines that are located six blocks away from my apartment.  (I spend about $15 dollars for every laundry day, which occurs every other week)


 
Oh, I do extend my sincere sympathy. I have a washer and dryer in my house, but obviously when I'm traveling, have to rely on laundrettes. Although I don't have as much experience as you, I do know what you mean by the machine battles. My personal pet peeve in laundrettes is when people smoke. The absolute last thing I want on my clean clothes is the stench of smoke!



> I don't see Americans washing any more often than Argies do.


 
Do people there, very generally, automatically wash their clothes after wearing them one day or less?


----------



## Jonegy

modgirl said:
			
		

> Cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I do extend my sincere sympathy. I have a washer and dryer in my house, but obviously when I'm traveling, have to rely on laundrettes. Although I don't have as much experience as you, I do know what you mean by the machine battles. My personal pet peeve in laundrettes is when people smoke. The absolute last thing I want on my clean clothes is the stench of smoke!
> 
> 
> 
> Do people there, very generally, automatically wash their clothes after wearing them one day or less?


 
Sorry Mod  -  but what  are you trying to prove  -  I have been in the cheapest of hotels in the poorest of countries and have never found it a problem to rinse out my underwear and dry it overnight on the window sill - the ownership of washer/dryers does not automaticaly proclaim ones cleanliness.


----------



## rob.returns

It depends, I think some factors would contribute in that matter...
1.Weather- In the tropics we sweat a lot, Its hot in here..thus, we wash more often. In europe I think its generally cold, less washing.

2.Surroundings-If your vicinity is dusty. Most likely you'll wash your clothes more often.

3. Clothes sensitivity-If the clothes that you are wearing have sensitive fabrics, then you know what to do. I wash my clothes, after using it once or twice. ANd take note, here in our country even if we have washing machines, we still wash it by hands. Literally. SOmetimes not contended with the work of the machine.

4. Favorites- I know some of us have our favorite attires, I think we would wash that more or often or vice versa. Depends on the occasion.

I you want to add something to these list...con mucho gusto!


----------



## modgirl

Jonegy said:
			
		

> Sorry Mod - but what are you trying to prove - I have been in the cheapest of hotels in the poorest of countries and have never found it a problem to rinse out my underwear and dry it overnight on the window sill - the ownership of washer/dryers does not automaticaly proclaim ones cleanliness.


 
I'd kindly suggest you read the entire thread to understand what's being discussed.  Nobody has suggested anything like what you wrote!


----------



## Phryne

Kräuter_Fee said:
			
		

> Could be, but I don't know. In Spain we don't have much water and people wash and clean very often. Actually Spain is said to be one of the cleanest countries when compared to the rest of Europe... so I don't know if it has anything to do with abundance of resources.


 Of course! Resources can set limits on culture but definitely won't define it or construct it. Nevertheless, if you live in a country where water costs very little and the bill is calculated according to the square meters of property you have, then, there are no incentives for people to conserve water! (given that you don't live in a shanty town)


			
				modgirl said:
			
		

> Oh, I do extend my sincere sympathy. I have a washer and dryer in my house, but obviously when I'm traveling, have to rely on laundrettes.


 I’m not allowed to install a washer and/or dryer. 


> The absolute last thing I want on my clean clothes is the stench of smoke!


 Smoking is forbidden in NYC…. Finally my prayers have been listened! 


> Do people there, very generally, automatically wash their clothes after wearing them one day or less?


 I always did that, and most of the people I know too. My mother used to run the washer everyday, and all I had to do is leave the shirt, underwear I wore that day on top of the machine. Some people might have worn something twice before washing them again; however, except for pants, sweaters and skirts maybe, that was never the case in my house. Considering the humidity that won’t go away even in wintertime, I wouldn’t call it a mania. A few times I tried to wear something that looked and smelled clean for a second time and the results were embarrassing.


----------



## Jonegy

modgirl said:
			
		

> I'd kindly suggest you read the entire thread to understand what's being discussed. Nobody has suggested anything like what you wrote!


 
I did   -   it's just that it seems like asking someone who has just managed to build a bicycle out of spare parts whether he/she preferred BMW or Mercedes for gas comsumption.

Sorry for being "over" sensitive, but in my travels I have always considered the other persons circumstance before asking what could be "embarrassing" questions.  Not everyone has the luxury of extra/spare clothing or bedding and the majority of washing machines in the world are river banks which doesn't stop them being used daily  to freshen "sweaty" bedclothes etc.


----------



## Everness

For years my 2 brothers and I --I'm the middle one-- were members of a rowing club. We never took any clothes, socks, sneakers, swimming suits, towels, etc. back home to be laundered. The times we went together to the club, we would take turns to open the locker. Whoever flinched, lost. After the first year, we could have upgraded the standard to puking. (That's how I found out that I didn't have the kind of stomach the practice of medicine requires.) 

I always wonder if that was the real reason for terminating our membership and not the fact that we failed to return a boat. (After all, how could they expect us to return a boat that had sunk to the bottom of a river? It was clearly an urrealistic expectation.)


----------



## Amityville

We're all so sanitized now but it must be only a couple of generations ago that washing machines were a rarity and anti-perspirants didn't exist. Clothes would be washed if they were visibly dirty and body odour was a part of life. Deodorant adverts used to feature someone being ostracized and her 'friends' whispering that she smelled (cultivating paranoia), more recently it's a question of whether your clothes are marked by them - is that progress or what ? Personally I don't mind the smell of sweat, in moderation, but loathe the smell of bleach.

Regarding the politics of smell:


> You stink: Afghan electorate gripped by high politics
> 
> Farida Kuchi, an illiterate Kuchi nomad whose only possessions are a donkey and a black tent, was incensed recently when her posh, university-educated parliamentary rival Parweena Durrani said that she stank...
> "Of course we smell bad," she told a gathering of fellow Kuchis huddled around a pungent dung fire on the plains outside Kabul. "We are Kuchis and we have to live in dirty places and use animal dung for our fires. Go to Parweena's office in Kabul tomorrow and see if she doesn't tell you that you have a bad smell? I am a real Kuchi. What does she know about the problems of the Kuchi?"


----------



## tey2

rob.returns said:
			
		

> It depends, I think some factors would contribute in that matter...
> 1.Weather- In the tropics we sweat a lot, Its hot in here..thus, we wash more often. In europe I think its generally cold, less washing.
> 
> 2.Surroundings-If your vicinity is dusty. Most likely you'll wash your clothes more often.
> 
> 3. Clothes sensitivity-If the clothes that you are wearing have sensitive fabrics, then you know what to do. I wash my clothes, after using it once or twice. ANd take note, here in our country even if we have washing machines, we still wash it by hands. Literally. SOmetimes not contended with the work of the machine.
> 
> 
> I agree with rob here. As for me, I only wear shirts and underwear once, then with pants I use it 2 to 3 times a week. Here in the Philippines we handwash our clothes but of course there are those who can afford to own a washing machine, but I would still prefer handwash.


----------



## modgirl

Jonegy said:
			
		

> Sorry for being "over" sensitive, but in my travels I have always considered the other persons circumstance before asking what could be "embarrassing" questions. Not everyone has the luxury of extra/spare clothing or bedding and the majority of washing machines in the world are river banks which doesn't stop them being used daily to freshen "sweaty" bedclothes etc.


 
But *how *the clothing is washed wasn't one of my questions!  Whether in a washing machine or by hand, I was curious with *how often people* wore their clothing before laundering.  And I didn't ask about the method of washing the clothes.

Also, perhaps I'm wrong, but I can't imagine anyone writing on the internet who *only* has the clothes on his back and absolutely no other clothing.

No offense, but I think you read far more into this thread than was ever here.


----------



## weesiokbee

Intersting topic. Well, in a tropical such as the Philippines we wash our clothes everyday. Personally, I have my clothes washed everyday regarless if it's used only once or twice because I sweat a lot so I need to have my clothes washed everyday.
It's not really a question of who's cleaner, I think it's a matter of comfort and geographical proportions. In my country it's humid so I need to have my clothes washed everyday.
Oh, I don't wash my clothes that often, I have them washed. In our house in the countryside we've got a maid to do that. Here, in the city where I stay, there are a lot of laundry services. So, I just drop by one of those shops, if I may call them shops. I bring my laundry and the people who work there does the laundry and I'll just pay for what it is worth. The laundrynettes or services here also do delivery, so I can choose whether I'll have my clean clothes delivered or pick them up myself.
Laundry Services go by weight here. So, you will pay per kilo. The range is from 25 to 28 pesos a kilo. So, if you got 5 kilos of laundry, that's close to $2, not bad.


----------



## GenJen54

I believe circumstance has a great deal to do with how often certain clothes are washed. 

When I lived in France and had to truck my laundry - rain or shine - six blocks to the nearest laundromat, I was more careful about what I would where, and how often I would wear it. I also had a more limited wardrobe, so would wear things more often between washings. I did more "spot" washing then, and kept a bit of detergent handy so I could wash personal items in the sink, thus precluding my need to truck to the laudromat unless absolutely necessary.

The same has more or less been true when I've lived places in the US and did not have laundry facilities immediately available. Given the fact I did have a car, I could allow the laundry to pile up, then take it all at once and complete it in a one- or two-hour period. I actually kind of miss those days, reading trashy magazines and watching all of the interesting people come in. It was nice throwing in several loads at once, and then having it all come out about the same time, too. I didn't seem to have the constant piles that haunt me now, when I have to wash a load at least every other day. Of course, I only have a "mini" sized W/D, so have to do at least two loads for every load that could be done in a "standard" sized machine.

I also have a husband, which adds to the amount of dirty clothes in the house. 

I think what modgirl says is true, however.  I am less economical in my use of clothing (i.e. throw something in the dirty pile even though it's not really dirty), simply because I have a W/D immediately available. As such, it's probable I am creating more work for myself by not being more careful about how often I have to wash clothes.


----------



## Merlin

modgirl said:
			
		

> I think it's fair to say that people in the States tend to launder their clothing a lot more frequently than elsewhere in the world.
> 
> This may sound like an odd question, but I'm curious. In general, how many days will you wear a dress or a shirt and trousers before you launder them? How long will the bed sheets stay on your bed before you wash them?
> 
> 
> 
> (Obviously, personal habit may play a large role in the answer, but perhaps there will be some general consensus)


I'm from a tropic country. (Philippines) For underware and shirts, I wash them everyday. Others like pants would take around three days before washing. I love sports and I play basketball a lot. You can say I sweat a lot too. I have some "play clothes" and "house clothes" Play clothes for my game which I wash right after. House clothes are the ones I wear at home when I just hang around or watch movies. For me if you're comfortable with it, wear it. If not wash it! I think everybody would agree that you can tell if the clothes needs to be washed.


----------



## Hakro

I just bought a pair of socks (brand name Puma). On the package there were the normal instructions for washing (temperatures etc.), and then one sentence:
*'Wash when dirty.'*
That's a good advice, what do you think?!

By the way, all the other texts on the package were in English, German and French but the 'Wash when dirty' only in English.


----------



## blancalaw

Hakro said:
			
		

> I just bought a pair of socks (brand name Puma). On the package there were the normal instructions for washing (temperatures etc.), and then one sentence:
> *'Wash when dirty.'*
> That's a good advice, what do you think?!
> 
> By the way, all the other texts on the package were in English, German and French but the 'Wash when dirty' only in English.



That could bring us to the link about if americans are dumb, having everything labeled for us instructing us how to do something.

In regards to laundry, I understand that for everyone it is different.  I wouldn't wear the same shirt twice in a row like my friend in Argentina would, (am I vain for thinking this way?) but I wouldn't wash my shirt after wearing it once if it still is wearable.

Here are my rules.
1.  Socks and underwear get washed after 1 wear.
2.  All the rest get washed when soiled and/or start smelling.

Just a cultural note:  Here because it is cold 6 months of the year we do not hang our clothes out to dry but use a dryer.  I'm sure it would be fine if I was used to it, but it was a little uncomfortable hanging my underwear outside in Argentina for everyone to see.  Thank God for dryers.


----------



## *Cowgirl*

I usually wear pants twice or until they get dirty at the barn. (doesn't take very long) Same goes for shirts. PJs until they are dirty od until they stink. Underwear after every use. Same for socks. Anytime I'm around a somker, everything goes straight to the wash ASAP.


----------



## la reine victoria

In Britain it's considered bad mannered to 'air your dirty laundry' in public.

As an all-year-round, tree-dwelling nudist I have no need of laundry facilities. 

My bedding is renewed daily - fresh bracken from the forest floor.  The old stuff stokes up the wood stove on which I cook Mother Nature's free foods.

Some members of the commune have been here so long they've never heard of wahing machines.

New members always welcome.

Applications by PM service only please.  Tarzan types especially wanted.


LRV


----------



## Hakro

blancalaw said:
			
		

> That could bring us to the link about if americans are dumb, having everything labeled for us instructing us how to do something.
> 
> In regards to laundry, I understand that for everyone it is different. I wouldn't wear the same shirt twice in a row like my friend in Argentina would, (am I vain for thinking this way?) but I wouldn't wash my shirt after wearing it once if it still is wearable.
> 
> Here are my rules.
> 1.  Socks and underwear get washed after 1 wear.
> 2.  All the rest get washed when soiled and/or start smelling.
> 
> Just a cultural note: Here because it is cold 6 months of the year we do not hang our clothes out to dry but use a dryer. I'm sure it would be fine if I was used to it, but it was a little uncomfortable hanging my underwear outside in Argentina for everyone to see. Thank God for dryers.


 I'm sorry, Blancalaw, I didn't think about Americans. Instead we in Finland think that it's the Swedes that have warnings everywhere ("Don't try to stop the chainsaw chain by hand"--and that's no joke!). 

But now my point is: what do you mean by "1 wear"? I suppose it's one day but I know that some people change socks and underwear (and all clothing) twice or even three times a day.

Washing dirty laundry is no problem exept for consuming energy. Here in Finland we also have 6 cold months and we hang our clothes out even in winter because the air is very dry when it's below freezing point. Instead we seldom use dryers because they are wasting energy. I can't see what's so uncomfortable about drying outside. Someone might see? So what? If it's someone you know, he/she doesn't care; if it's someone you don't know, what do you care?


----------



## Hakro

la reine victoria said:
			
		

> New members always welcome.
> 
> Applications by PM service only please.  Tarzan types especially wanted.


 Is there any possibilities for a not-so-tarzan type? Please?


----------



## blancalaw

> But now my point is: what do you mean by "1 wear"? I suppose it's one day but I know that some people change socks and underwear (and all clothing) twice or even three times a day.



1 wear means once you take them off, you don't put them back on.

I never tried hanging my clothes in the winter.  I should do it one day, especially my underwear, just to see the reaction from my neighbors hehehe.  Only old grannies hang their clothes outside here, although some do it inside.  The only thing I hang are sweaters that shrink in the dryer.


----------



## Hakro

blancalaw said:
			
		

> I never tried hanging my clothes in the winter. I should do it one day, especially my underwear, just to see the reaction from my neighbors hehehe. Only old grannies hang their clothes outside here, although some do it inside. The only thing I hang are sweaters that shrink in the dryer.


I'm not so interested in your underwear but I wonder why you can't hang them outside. In my opinion it's no "hehehe" and there shouldn't be any "reaction". It seems to me that you are not a granny but a beatiful young girl and so your underwear hanging there must be much nicer than the clothing of the grannies. I have even more arguments... but just try it once!


----------

